# Craftsman 9/27 repower



## loridinnx2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello has anyone repowered there craftsman 9/27 the original motor went south but I have a nice Honda gx390 and was wondering if I could easily make it fit


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The first thing I would look at, are the shaft sizes between the two engines, both the Dia and length.. Will you be able to use the original pulleys or not. And second, does the mounting pattern of the engines match. I would possibly consider using a 6.5hp Predator, and re-jet the carb. It will end up being close in HP, to the original Briggs.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

In addition to things like pulleys, bolt pattern - watch things like chute linkage. If you have a similar shaped engine to what you're replacing then likely won't be an issue. If on the otherhand you're replacing a valve in block engine (like a Tecumseh) with an OHV one, you may have some reworking of those controls to make them work properly.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have Good Used Tecumseh Snow Engines Available, (Direct Bolt On) in Ma. Reasonably Priced. PM if interested.


----------



## loridinnx2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

The original motor was a 9.5 Briggs intek motor about a 2005 or 06 model


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

k:I put a Honda GX on my Craftsman (locin engine though). The shaft on the Honda was a hair thinner - I ended up using a piece of 3/4 conduit slit down some (about 3/8 or so) and also had to use some washers under the motor to get it about 4 washers taller. Outside of that it was a pretty good fit and that thing throws like a dream!! Used it yesterday as a mater of fact. The motor came of an old pressure washer......


----------

